# Director From Mexico applying to UCLA Extension



## carlos (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi!
I'm a Film Director from Mexico. I've worked in Tv Commercials, Music Videos and I applied to UCLA Extension Film Directing Certificate and I'd like to receive comments about it.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome to the community! I hope you can find your answers.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Nov 28, 2015)

I went to a similar program at UCLA, the Professional Producing Program. The difference is that the Professional programs require an undergrad degree but from what I understand the extension does not. I HIGHLY recommend the UCLA Professional Programs. If you are also interested in those, I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## Salva Figueroa (Dec 20, 2015)

carlos said:


> Hi!
> I'm a Film Director from Mexico. I've worked in Tv Commercials, Music Videos and I applied to UCLA Extension Film Directing Certificate and I'd like to receive comments about it.


Que bueno, me alegra que la gente se  quiera superar, yo voy para undergraduate a USC/UCLA.. Suerte paisano y en lo que ocupes ayuda dime


----------

